# bonjour



## crokers (26 Janvier 2010)

bonjour je suis nouveau sur ce forum 

j'ai un i mac p.p.c. g5 et n'y connais pas grand chose j'aimerai remplacer tiger par léopard est-ce possible ??

je n'arrive pas non plus a le défragmenter une aide serai t'elle possible ?

un grand merci a vous tous 
cordialement 
Jonathan


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

Pas besoin de défragmenter, oublies ces réflexes utiles à la survie des produits de microsoft.

Pour léopard, c'est tt fait possible. Donnes nous un peu plus d'info sur ta machine :

menu pomme > a propos de ce mac; tu auras déjà la vitesse du processeur et la quantité de mémoire.

Bienvenu sur le forum !


----------



## crokers (26 Janvier 2010)

merci pour tout 

processeur 1,6GHz power pc G5

mémoire 2Go ddr ram

disque de démarrage   mac os x 

  Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S165)
  Version Kernel :	Darwin 8.11.0
  Volume de démarrage :	Mac OS Disk
  Nom de lutilisateur :	jonathan (anmi)

je ne connais pas grand chose niveau mac !!

jonathan


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

crokers a dit:


> ...
> 
> processeur 1,6GHz power pc G5
> 
> ...




Impeccable pour le Léopard.


----------



## crokers (26 Janvier 2010)

ou pui je trouver le disque de leopar ??


combien cela me couterai environ  ?
et concernant la défragmentation du disque dur ??

cordialement 
jonathan


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

crokers a dit:


> et concernant la défragmentation du disque dur ??


Une maintenance régulière; réparation des autorisations, exécutions des scripts (de maintenance) et redémarrage régulier suffisent, normalement...


----------



## crokers (26 Janvier 2010)

les réparations ont étais exécuter avec succès maintenant concernant les script je n'ai jamais fait cela comment faire cette taches ??

jonathan


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

Tiens pour plus de détails, regarde ici...


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2010)

donc oui, pour Leopard, c'est possible (attention, pas SnowLeopard qui n'est pas compatible avec ta machine)


----------



## crokers (26 Janvier 2010)

merci pour vos reponses 

alors concernant les scripts je n'y comprends rien en fait j'ai trop peur de faire des betises et que mon ordi ne se rallume plus jamais .
merci
jonathan

je suis mauvais


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2010)

oublie l'histoire des scripts, ça sert à rien et ça se fait tout seul la nuit.
Je n'ai jamais lancé les scripts manuellement depuis 10.1 et ça marche très bien


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

crokers a dit:


> merci pour vos reponses
> 
> alors concernant les scripts je n'y comprends rien en fait j'ai trop peur de faire des betises et que mon ordi ne se rallume plus jamais .
> merci
> jonathan


Tu télécharges OnyX et tu suis les explications, c'est simple comme bonjour... 







---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> oublie l'histoire des scripts, ça sert à rien et *ça se fait tout seul la nuit.*


Sauf si tu éteint ton Mac systématiquement...


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu télécharges OnyX et tu suis les explications, c'est simple comme bonjour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas avec Leopard


----------



## tsss (26 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> oublie l'histoire des scripts, ça sert à rien et ça se fait tout seul la nuit.
> Je n'ai jamais lancé les scripts manuellement depuis 10.1 et ça marche très bien



+ 1
idem, aucune utilité, vu que ces scripts se font de manière automatique.
pas de panique . découvre et apprécie !
Léopard, tu le trouvera par ici, par exemple.


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> Pas avec Leopard


Pour l'instant il est sur Tiger...


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Pour l'instant il est sur Tiger...



ouai, je sais, mais pas pour longtemps  et c'est vraiment pas la peine de se compliquer la vie avec ces tâches. Tant que ça marche, ne touche à rien


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> ouai, je sais, mais pas pour longtemps  et c'est vraiment pas la peine de se compliquer la vie avec ces tâches. Tant que ça marche, ne touche à rien


Fini de me mettre des bâtons dans les roues, oui ?!... 
Pour une fois que je me risque en dehors du Bar !...


----------



## daffyb (26 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Fini de me mettre des bâtons dans les roues, oui ?!...
> ()



Transférez moi ce fil dans MacOS X que je bannisse cet opportun :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> Transférez moi ce fil dans MacOS X que je bannisse cet opportun :rateau:


J'vais aller chez les geeks, plutôt (nan, pas le chien) !...


----------



## crokers (26 Janvier 2010)

Tout est fait voila merci à vous oula il me faut vraiment leopard je suis en retard merci encore pour votre aide precieuse .


où puis je trouver des logiciels de personalisation du bureau etc etc 


un grand merci a vous tous ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h01 ----------

ps: je viens d'acheter ce mac léopard n'est pas trouvable d'occasion par exemple ?  je vais  me faire fâcher pour cette question ?


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

crokers a dit:


> Tout est fait voila merci à vous oula il me faut vraiment leopard je suis en retard merci encore pour votre aide precieuse .
> 
> 
> où puis je trouver des logiciels de personalisation du bureau etc etc
> ...


Y'a plein d'endroits où tu peux trouver des logiciels "tiers"...
Par ici, par exemple, mais il y en a plein d'autres...
Mais attention avec ses logiciels, parfois ça peux créer des "interférences" avec ton OS, donc prudence, fais attention à ce que tu installes... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h05 ----------

Va voir par là, sinon...


----------

